# [Tutorial] Como medir la impedancia de entrada y/o salida de nuestros equipos DIY



## Fogonazo

*Como medir la impedancia de entrada y/o salida de nuestros equipos DIY*

Mirando en el foro, en este momento 01/01/09 encuentro 3 post con aproximadamente el mismo problema: 

¿Como distribuir una señal de audio desde la salida de previo (O ecualizador) entre mas de un amplificador? sin afectar la señal por el efecto de "Carga", de los amplificador.

Para comenzar, de debe saber que impedancia de salida posee la fuente de señal.

*¿Como medir la impedancia de salida?*
Vamos a suponer que nuestro previo es un generador ideal (Impedancia de salida = 0) con una impedancia real conectada en serie (Rx)

Con generador de señal de audio aplicamos a nuestro previo una señal de 1 KHz  suficiente como para conseguir a su salida unos 3 VCA (Suficiente como para excitar la mayor parte de los amplificador de audio de potencia.
Esta señal (Senoidál) puede ser medida con un multímetro convencional, anotamos el valor con la mayor precisión posible.
Recordemos que los multímetros están diseñados casi sin excepción para medir correctamente *SOLO* señales senoidales







En estas condiciones conectamos a la salida del previo una resistencia de 1KΩ, con su otro extremo a GND y volvemos a tomar el valor de tensión a la salida del previo, con estos 3 valores podemos calcular la impedancia de salida.
Con el osciloscopio verificamos que no aparezca distorsión o recorte de la señal.






*¿ Cuáles 3 valores si solo medimos 2 cosas ?*
1-	Tensión de salida en "Vacío".
2-	Tensión de salida en "Carga".
3-	Resistencia de 1000 Ω.

*Ahora le pedimos ayuda al Sr. Ohm para calcular todo*

Si el Sr. Ohm no estaba equivocado *(V = R * I)*
*Tenemos que:* 
Ix (Al estar en serie es igual para las 2 impedancias) 
Ix =  (V Vacío  -  V Carga) / Rx =  V Carga / 1000 Ω

*Donde:*
*Ix:* Corriente de salida
*Rx:* Impedancia de salida incógnita
*V Vacio:* Tensión de salida sin carga
*V Carga:* Tensión de salida con la carga de la resistencia de 1000 Ω

*Acomodando un poco* 
Rx = (1000 Ω *  (V Vacío -  V Carga ) )  /  V Carga
Rx = (1000 Ω * 0,273 V) / 2, 727V

Las unidades Volt´s se cancelan entre ellas por lo que el resultado será *Ω*,  eso es bueno.

Rx = (273 / 2,727)
*Rx =  100 Ω (Aproximadamente)*

Esta medición y calculo es conveniente hacerla en varios puntos del rango de audio, por ejemplo 100 Hz, 1000 Hz, 10 KHz y 20 KHz, siempre que el multímetro responda a esta última frecuencia, y siempre verificando con el osciloscopio que no halla distorsión y/o recorte.

Y ahora que se que mi previo posee una impedancia de salida de 100 Ω
*¿Para que caranchos me sirve?*

Al conocer la impedancia de salida, también sabes que le puede "Cargar" un montón equipos siempre que no superes una carga total de 10 veces la impedancia de salida (Por seguridad).
En nuestro caso Rx = 100 Ω, acepta hasta una carga total de 1000 Ω.
Suponiendo que nuestros amplificador posean una impedancia de entrada de 22 KΩ, al estar conectados en paralelo cada 2 amplificador la impedancia se reduce a la mitad (Suponiendo que todos sean de la misma impedancia de entrada)
1 amplificador = 22 KΩ.
2 amplificador = 11 KΩ.
4 amplificador = 5500 Ω.
8 amplificador = 2750 Ω. 
16 amplificador  = 1375 Ω.

Ya son muchos amplificador

*No tengo un generador de audio ni osciloscopio ¿Cómo hago?*

Lo ideal seria poseer un osciloscopio y un generador de audio, en caso de no poseerlos, pasamos al plan *"B"*.

Como fuente de señal senoidal puedes emplear el mismo transformador de alimentación de tu previo (Secundario), tomas señal alterna del bobinado mediante un potenciómetro (Para ajustar el nivel) y mediante un condensador de 220nF la aplicas a la entrada de tu previo.
El resto es igual al caso anterior

Este método se asemeja bastante a la forma real de medir la impedancia y a los fines prácticos es válido en un 95%

*Si, todo bien pero y ahora *
*¿ Como hago para conocer la impedancia de entrada de mis amplificador?

Hay vamos*

Vamos a suponer que NO tenemos el osciloscopio ni el generador, solamente nuestro potenciómetro y nuestro amplificador.
Para esta medición es conveniente que el potenciómetro sea de bajo valor (500 Ω o menos)

A la pata del cursor le conectamos una resistencia de 10000 Ω (Ojo que hay un cero mas)
Medimos con el multímetro hasta conseguir una tensión de salida de (Por ejemplo 2VCA) sobre la pata libre de la resistencia.






Sin tocar nada conectamos la pata libre de la resistencia a la entrada del amplificador (NO es necesario que este encendido)
Verificamos la caída de tensión sobre esta resistencia






*Volvemos a sacar cuentas*

Nuevamente la corriente que circula es igual en ambas resistencias (Impedancias) por estar en serie

Si le seguimos haciendo caso al Sr. Ohm

I x (Al estar en serie es igual para las 2 impedancias) 
Ix =  V Carga / Rx  = (V Vacío -  V Carga ) / 10000 Ω

*Donde:*

*Ix:* Corriente de salida.
*Rx:* Impedancia de entrada incógnita.
*V Vacio: *Tensión de salida del previo a través de la resistencia y sin la carga del amplificador.
*V Carga:* Tensión de salida del previo a través de la resistencia y con la carga del amplificador.

*Acomodando un poco* 

Rx = (10000 Ω * V Carga ) / (V Vacío - V Carga )
Rx = (10000 Ω * 1,403 V) / (2 V - 1,403 V)

Nuevamente las unidades Volt´s se cancelan entre si, lo que nos dará el resultado en *"Ω"*

Rx = 20000 Ω;  /  0,597 

*Rx = 33500 Ω*

Aplicando todo a nuestro caso particular, teníamos un previo con una impedancia de 1000 Ω, (Por seguridad) y nuestros amplificador con una impedancia de entrada de 33500 Ω. (Sigo suponiendo que todos son de la misma, con solo afán de no sacar cuentas complicadas)
1 Amplificador, dará una impedancia de carga al previo de 33500 Ω.
2 Amplificadores, darán una impedancia de carga al previo de 16750 Ω.
4 Amplificadores, darán una impedancia de carga al previo de 8375 Ω.
8 Amplificadores, darán una impedancia de carga al previo de 4187 Ω.
16 Amplificadores, darán una impedancia de carga al previo de 2093 Ω.
32  Amplificadores, darán una impedancia de carga al previo de 1046 Ω.

Yo creo que este es un buen número

Como NO tenemos en este caso generador de audio ni osciloscopio no podremos verificar si esta impedancia hallada es uniforme a lo largo del espectro de audio, pero nos da una excelente aproximación.

Esto no es un método profesional, ni pretende serlo, pero da una aproximación muy buena sobre la posibilidad de interconectar componentes.


----------



## gaston sj

excelente fogo.. como siempre muy buenos aportes.

saludos y feliz 2009.


----------



## fernandob

hola fogonazo, hace un tiempo se me dio el tema que queria medir unas determinadas "impedancias" y una limitacion que tuve es la siguiente , lo pongo a ver si me lo explicas o me puedes dar una solucion.

tu pones al principio que usando una señal de 1Khz y veo en el dibujo un ORC y un tester , si no me equivoco .
buneo si me equivoco interpretaras a que voy.

el problema que tuve yo es que los testers convencionales en CA *se supone que * son para 50Hz senoidal.
por lo que en mi caso eso me limito a usar como fuente generadora una con esas caracteristicas, facil de conseguir..........un transformador......pero limitada en aplicaciones cuando a uno le convendria usar mayores frecuencias.

asi que el tema es este :
para mi un tester comun mide en las escalas de CA 50Hz senoidal, no esta hecho para otra cosa.
*me interesaria poder medir otras señales con un tester comun .*

dime por favor si me equivoco y si sabes como es el procedimiento o si hay forma de hacer algun tipo de transductor para poder medir con mi tester señales de otras frecuencias.
mas que pedirte un circuito me interesaria si se puede la teoria asi lo entiendo .

saludos y gracias


----------



## anthony123

Y los equipos de RF en donde quedan?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Que buena manera de empezar el año!, un excelente aporte.

Eso si, debe estar destacado en la sección de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Muy buen post Fogonazo.
Eso sí, faltó aclarar que las impedancias de entrada de los amplificador deben ser iguales (está implícito en el texto, pero no está de más aclararlo).

Saludos y buen año.


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ......el problema que tuve yo es que los testers convencionales en CA *se supone que * son para 50Hz senoidal.......


*Casi todos* son exclusivos para medir senoidales, algunos llegan a unos 1000 Hz, otros hasta 500 KHz



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ......Eso sí, faltó aclarar que las impedancias de entrada de los amplificador deben ser iguales (está implícito en el texto, pero no está de más aclararlo)........


Muy cierto, gracias.



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Y los equipos de RF en donde quedan?


Fuera y muy lejos de los multímetros comunes, en algún momento publicare un bosquejo de voltímetro para RF


----------



## Cacho

De nada Fogonazo.


----------



## Dano

Como siempre Fogo, un excelente trabajo, muy bien explicado

Se merece un destacado, que veo que ya lo tiene 

Saludos y que disfruten estas vacaciones del nuevo año.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, para los que piden medir señales eficaces de alterna mas alla del rango de medicion del multimetro que tengan, pueden implementar un RMS / DC converter para convertir señales de alterna en una tension continua de igual magnitud que la eficaz de alterna, como ej el AD536 de analog devices convierte señales alternas desde 20hz a casi un Mhz con factores de cresta de hasta 5 y error de conversion menor al 1%, (1 a 100mV) y de menos de 0.1% para amplitudes mayores

busquen ese integrado!


----------



## aldemarar

no  entiendo algo por favor me lo aclararan ¿ si la impedancia de salida de mi previo es de 1k y si mi amplificador tiene una impedancia de entrada de 20k entonces no me sirve el previo tendria que colocar dos amplificador para que trabaje bien?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tu previo posee una impedancia de salida de 1000 Ω y tu potencia posee una impedancia de entrada de 20 KΩ te funcionará *"Perfecto"*.
Lo que *NO* debes hacer es conectarle a tu previo una "Carga" o varias que sumadas den una impedancia igual o inferior a 1000 Ω.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias fogonazo ya comprendi


----------



## maurihuarte

Me parece buenisimo el informe. Te hago unas preguntas:
Y que es lo que sucedería si yo le coloco una carga inferior a los 1000 Ohms? El resultado de la sobrecarga se veria solo en el calentamiento excesivo, posibilidad de quemarse etc? o tambien aparecería algun tipo de distorsión y en tal caso como seria esta distorsion?

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

maurihuarte dijo:
			
		

> .....Te hago unas preguntas:
> Y que es lo que sucedería si yo le coloco una carga inferior a los 1000 Ohms? El resultado de la sobrecarga se veria solo en el calentamiento excesivo, posibilidad de quemarse etc? o tambien aparecería algun tipo de distorsión y en tal caso como seria esta distorsion?
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias


La sobrecarga sobre un previo, dependiendo del circuito particular, se traduce en pérdida de tensión de salida y en algunos casos en algún tipo de recorte (Distorsión).

Muy difícilmente se llegue a un recalentamiento de la etapa de salida del previo.


----------



## maurihuarte

Clarisimo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos Fogonazo,
Andando por ahí en el foro encontre este aporte un poco viejito pero dejeme felicitarlo por sus aportes que más que simple aportes considero que son enseñanzas muy importante para las personas que poseen menos conocimientos, como decimos en mi tierra......... USTED SABE LETRA MENUDA COMPA. Gracias.


----------



## diegomj1973

Fogonazo:

Disculpá que te corrija, pero en los cálculos de impedancia de entrada hay un pequeño error (no es del análisis, sino simplemente numérico):

La impedancia de entrada resulta de aproximadamente 23500 ohmios

El error está donde remarco a continuación:

Donde dice:

Rx = (10000 Ω * V Carga ) / (V Vacío - V Carga )
Rx = (10000 Ω * 2 V) / (2 V - 1,403 V)

Debería decir:

Rx = (10000 Ω * V Carga ) / (V Vacío - V Carga )
Rx = (10000 Ω * 1,403 V) / (2 V - 1,403 V)


----------



## dan_ferno

iba a comentar lo mismo, por lo que la impedancia de entrada aproximada debiera ser de aproximadamente 8.3 KΩ


----------



## Fogonazo

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> 
> Disculpá que te corrija, pero en los cálculos de impedancia de entrada hay un pequeño error (no es del análisis, sino simplemente numérico):........





dan_ferno dijo:


> iba a comentar lo mismo, por lo que la impedancia de entrada aproximada debiera ser de aproximadamente 8.3 KΩ



Corregido, y prometo no volver a hacerlo, *! Hasta dentro de un rato ¡*


----------



## awaps

Cacho dijo:


> Muy buen post Fogonazo.
> Eso sí, faltó aclarar que las impedancias de entrada de los amplificador deben ser iguales (está implícito en el texto, pero no está de más aclararlo).
> 
> Saludos y buen año.


 
Perdon por revivir post viejos. Pero me llego la hoara de conectar dos amplis, y queria saber como seria el calculo si tendo amplificadores diferentes, osea con impedancias de entradas distintas.?
Muchas Gracias Fogonazo por semejante explicacion.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Medís las impedancias de cada equipo (si es que no las dicen como dato) y se comportan como resistencias en paralelo.
Hacés la cuenta y ya tenés la resisitencia equivalente.

Si las impedancias fueran muy distintas podría haber problemas de volumen, pero hace falta que sean realmente grandes las diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## awaps

Gracias Cacho por tu respuesta..."Siempre al pie del cañon"
Abrazo!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## plarenas

perdón por revivir el tema, pero este procedimiento aplica también para etapas de potencia???


----------



## AltairCe

Han pasado los años. estamos en 2022, y este post de Fogonazo sigue siendo útil. Gracias.


----------



## fabioosorio

Me parece que será  eternamente útil  y actual.


----------

